# Neuter wound open?



## ZoeStevens (Jan 12, 2013)

My rabbit was neutered yesterday. He is eating, peeing and pooping as usual. He was groggy yesterday but is lovely today. He has not been licking at his balls a whole lot, maybe a little. But it looks like one of the wounds has opened (the vet used skin glue instead of sutures). There is no discharge, heat, swelling, redness, or pain (from what I can tell). Should I do anything? Can I do anything at home about it? I really don't want to have to drive back to the vet, which is an hour away, if I can avoid it. I will if I have to, obviously.

Oh, in the pic it looks like a hole. It's not. I can't see "inside" the sac. There is some other flesh or something in the opening.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 12, 2013)

Another pic...


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 12, 2013)

I´d be scared of infection so I would probably maybe ring the vet first but go back anyway...that´s just me but it does look quite open.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 12, 2013)

It's possible that the vet used sutures to close some of the deeper layers and just skin glue on the surface. I'd call your vet and ask them about it.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not sure that there are any deeper layers to be sutured, but there's definitely something blocking the hole. Not sure what it is.

My vet is closed tomorrow. They all are! Dang. In the meantime, should I rinse it with saline regularly? Or put some polysporin on it or something?


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never had a bunny neutered, but have had many horses gelded. With them we cold hose as much as possible and encourage movement (helps keep it draining and healing from the inside out and helps keep swelling down). I wouldn't see how rinsing with cold water (maybe from a sprayer on the sink?) would hurt him. And I'd definitely call the vet. I wouldn't put anything else on it, because that might encourage him to mess with the area to remove it.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks! I will keep a close eye on it and call the vet on Monday. If I need to, I will go the emerg vet, but they are very far and very expensive and I haven't heard good things about their service so I'd rather not.

I could always e-collar him if you think polysporin would really help. I'm sure I have one somewhere.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Like I said, I have zero experience with a rabbit. But horses and rabbits are pretty similar. We've never put anything on a recently gelded colt...just keep it really clean and keep the animal moving and let nature do its thing. What I'm seeing (and I'm NOT a vet!) is some swelling (which is to be expected). There's no blood or signs of infection, so that's a good sign. If nothing else the vet can put your mind at ease.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 12, 2013)

If I dislike the vet I went to, would it be inappropriate to go to a different vet for a follow up?


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Hmmm....I've never had that problem. However, I'd probably stick with the one that did the neutering since that will be who knows what's going on at this particular point. If you call another vet the first thing they're probably going to say is, "You'll need to bring him in for us to evaluate."


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 12, 2013)

Ya I don't mind bringing him in. It's more the distance and time that is problematic with working full time. But you're right, I should at least start by calling the vet that neutered him.


----------



## MILU (Jan 12, 2013)

If you didn't like the vet, I'd just go to another one.. tell them that your 1st vet "needed to travel" and couldn't see your bunny so you had to go to a different one


----------



## missyscove (Jan 12, 2013)

Many hospitals have an on-call phone number available so there's a good chance you could still talk to someone. I've never seen a rabbit neuter and have only adopted already neutered rabbits, but I have seen dog neuters and have personally neutered a cat (under supervision of a licensed DVM). There's nothing wrong with bringing him to a different vet for follow up, but many vets do rechecks for free.

With dog neuters the incision is generally closed in several layers but in the kitten neuter we did we didn't actually use any sutures (tied a biological knot on the spermatic cord) and we left the incision site open to drain. Depending on how many layers are cut through, the neuter can be done either open or closed and the abdominal cavity is not necessarily opened which is what makes leaving the incision open to drain and heal an option. I know the inguinal canal does not close in rabbits like it does in most species which could make for more of a concern.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2013)

I would defintely call the vet who neutered him. Swelling is normal the first few days but with my neuters, the sutures were located behind the testicles so couldn´t see them so don´t know if this is normal. But yes, keep it clean and keep your eye on it until you can discuss with the vet who did the surgery.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been told to leave it unless it looks infected. It should be fine. Yay!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm glad you heard back from the vet. Also keep an eye on it to make sure he isn't licking or chewing. Was he sent home with any pain meds?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 14, 2013)

Agreed, keep an eye on it. It didn't look too normal to me, and the shelter vets use surgical glue on the skin layer. Benjamin had external dissolving sutures for his neuter, if I remember right. FYI, a rabbit neuter is a lot more like a dog neuter. There are videos on youtube if you are interested (not recommended unless you have experience watching surgery).


----------



## Snufflez (Jan 14, 2013)

When my two boys where neutered, it was a open neuter.. they said it wasnt glued or stitched.. just to keep an eye on it to make sure it didnt get infected.. Come to think of it.. I never seen my boys sacs open like that tho... hmmm.. Keep a close eye on it


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, he is on melacam for two more days. As it is he seems happy as a clam, doing binkies and generally being adorable.

The wound looks really good. It's evened out and dried out a bit. Not like dead dry just fleshy dry. It kind of looks like what a scar on my back looked like that I got when they took the stitches out way too early after I had a small suspicious birthmark removed. I am still keeping a close eye on it but I think it is healing up pretty well. It'll probably always be scarred but whose going to look down there anyway


----------



## HEM (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, i agree with everyone else
Please call the vet and let them know what has happened.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jan 18, 2013)

Just wanted to update: he is doing well. Off his meds now and no change in behaviour. If anything he seems more affectionate than before the neuter. Spraying behaviour is abating. He explored his kitchen litter box before peeing on the floor... a step in the right direction, I guess (in his cage, he's perfectly litter trained!)

His wound looks good! My vet suggested it might be a seroma and to keep an eye on it. It has kind of dried out now, and may slough off eventually with new skin underneath. No sign of infection! I think I'm out of the woods. Phew!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 18, 2013)

That´s such good news and good to see he´s settling down. After having a champion sprayer before his neuter, I am pleased to say that with Houdini, it completely stopped after, the difference was amazing. 

I am sure you will notice the difference over the next few weeks after his hormones settle.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 18, 2013)

The empty sacs kind of shrivel up and disappear after a while, so the strange-looking thing may go away as part of that. Glad to know he's doing well.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Mar 7, 2013)

Another update in case anyone is following: he is aok! I totally forgot about it actually until I came across this thread again.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

